# Hays Seal sniper



## erlkonig

I received my Seal Sniper last night , went shooting this morning.










It was shot quiet nice and stable with 1/2 bb and 3/8 bb in 20+ meters

but bad luck strike, fork hits twices with 1/2 " BB










the upper spot was the first the lower one is the second almost crack the fork.










A nice slingshot with the damage can not be a collection item, what a XXXXX! just drive me crazy! ask people 's opinion that should I just throw it away and done with it or go for a new one ? sad!

as well is any way could fix it?


----------



## e~shot

OH........... is it still shootable ?


----------



## erlkonig

yes it is still ok to shoot but not very comfortable with it .


----------



## bj000

i would try to melt it back /.. ill take it off your hands if you are not pleased


----------



## erlkonig

My first though was giving it to some one and buy a new one but I afrid that if this happn again on the new one - I WILL DIE!!!


----------



## bj000

try to fix it and hope for the best? but if you ever wanted to scrap it.. i would fix it up for myself.. i wouldnt mind the damage.


----------



## bj000

do over the top and slip shooter style.. less fork hits.


----------



## mckee

im the youngest here less income if you give it away







in fact no income


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Well if that's all it done with 12" steel then it proves G10 is tough stuff lesser forks would have snapped in two,really from your pictures it only looks like marks I would still shoot with it IMO it still looks very safe.

Now I'm just trying to figure out how you got fork hits shooting through the forks

[edit] Actually looking again it looks like these marks would polish out,have you tried this?


----------



## tubeman

I personally would file out the damaged parts, then fill the recesses with 2 part epoxy resin then sand smooth, but that's just me.


----------



## erlkonig

jUST pm Bill for more information on this.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

erlkonig said:


> jUST pm Bill for more information on this.


Please let us know what Bill says, I have a interest in G10,cheers.


----------



## Beanflip

Those look like they are only surface damage. You might want to analyze what's causing your fork hits.


----------



## tubeman

I am wondering if you are holding the slingshot at an angle so that the damaged fork is furthest away from you and in the line of fire, so to speak


----------



## Bill Hays

Those are only surface marks. The G10 is extremely tough and strong... the slingshot is fine to shoot with, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it other than cosmetic damage which can be sanded out... but wear a mask when doing so.
With G10 or carbon fiber laminates so long as you have 1/8" of material, you're good to go... you are not strong enough to break it.

Personally, I'd just leave it alone and shoot with it... it's not as cosmetically beautiful because of a couple of little mars... but it won't affect it's shootability or performance at all.
On your next order, I can increase the fork interior width a little to accomodate... if I remember correctly that one is just a touch over 2" and adding an extra 1/2" is not a big deal... but the thing is you probably won't need it after getting used to the feel of the narrower fork.


----------



## erlkonig

tried this morning again added 3 more marks on the lower protion of the fork (ott style most happen on fork tip).

I found 3 things:

1. Band and fork did not match in correect postion due to long distance shooting (try to aim high moving pouch too low but the fork did not rise).

2. shoot and reload too fast forgot check the band in correct and same place .

3. Forgot to flip the fork - this will solve the problem (I knew shooting fish hunter needed to flip the fork but I though this can not be done on TTF style ) .


----------



## slingshot_sniper

arlkonig please stop what you are doing for a few minutes and watch Bill's how to shoot video,watch it take notes and watch it some more.

You'll note there's absolutely no need to flip the fork shooting TTF,if you follow this video to the letter you'll not get fork hits at all...good luck.


----------



## erlkonig

Thank u for ur information, Sir. I try flip it and found not affect the accuracy .

later I compare it with HTS side by side, the space between the forks and york of the HTS is wider and deeper than medium Seal Sniper, thus I did not have this problem on HTS model.


----------



## Bob Fionda

slingshot_sniper said:


> arlkonig please stop what you are doing for a few minutes and watch Bill's how to shoot video,watch it take notes and watch it some more.
> 
> You'll note there's absolutely no need to flip the fork shooting TTF,if you follow this video to the letter you'll not get fork hits at all...good luck.


Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Rayshot

Your blemishes are nothing. You should see what my friend's son did to mine. He hit the fork at least 7 times I think more because one of the impact spots was larger than one shot could do and it was on the end and edge of the groove. I smothed the roughness off and it is all good. Functionality wise, but that was a good lesson about not letting others shoot your catty if you want it to stay nice. Or in your case yourself. kidding.

I have had far more trouble shooting larger ammo and fork hits in the past from large ammo, especially when I jump up to a large diameter like 1/2 inch, even from 3/8. Each size ammo has a different feel in the pouch and need for proper positioning and release.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

There are times when! one needs to take stock of what one is doing........that's all


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's a little video showing how tough G10 really is... in this video I'm only using a 1/4" thick template/core.
These "flatshots" are great for throwing in a carry box and not worrying about it.


----------



## radray

Thanks for the video Bill! That G10 is certainly a tough material.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Yep tough as steel that G10 and I would be happy to own that one you used in testing,no problem


----------



## marcus sr

^^^^^^^^ what he said


----------



## bj000

ill arm wrestle you for it.


slingshot_sniper said:


> ^^^^^^^^ what he said


----------



## marcus sr

lol should be fun


----------



## bj000

my arms are like soft noodles


----------



## mckee

hey lads lets be sensible here you all know ill win in a arm wrestle








and ss you already have one and bj you can just buy one but me im young no income thats why ill happily take it of his hands


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> hey lads lets be sensible here you all know ill win in a arm wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ss you already have one and bj you can just buy one but me im young no income thats why ill happily take it of his hands


i will jumpkick you to your face! being young is no excuse.. don't be a wuss. i have no muscle!
all kidding aside, you're right.. being young is a good excuse. i was young once. i know what it feels like.

but also being young doesn't mean you have to be broke.. you can make money. paper routes ( if there is still such a thing) , you can shovel driveways when there is snow.. you can wash peoples cars.. babysit disgusting children... the list goes on.
trust me on this.. when you get older you will make money but you wont be able to spend it on the things you want to spend them on.. you will have to spend it on surviving.. when you are young and make money, its all yours and you can spend all of it on whatever you want.. 
and those are BJ's two cents.









but again, in all honesty, i doubt he is giving it away


----------



## mckee

all paper rounds are full near me when it does snow we only get a couple of days so i like to be make the most out of it babysitting i live in a rough area dont like meating new people im shy washing cars ive attempted befor i live like 5 mins away from a car wash


----------



## mckee

so i should get it if he decides to give it away that is....


----------



## bj000

if you win an armwrestle match against me after i jumpkick you to your face.


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> all paper rounds are full near me when it does snow we only get a couple of days so i like to be make the most out of it babysitting i live in a rough area dont like meating new people im shy washing cars ive attempted befor i live like 5 mins away from a car wash


i hear all these excuses ... where is your "go get em " attitude? i promise you will feel so much better if you earn money.


----------



## bj000

and you're not shy..


----------



## mckee

it would be to lateby the time you try that my head would all ready be flattening your nose


----------



## bj000

and you have made some decent slingshots.. you can make some special ones and sell them..


----------



## bj000

mckee said:


> it would be to lateby the time you try that my head would all ready be flattening your nose


lol..

i think , if you're shy and all that other stuff, and you frequent this site, and you have learned a lot from these people, and you're young so you can pretty much do anything better than anyone if you practice (which you have more time to do because you're young), then you should start making some beautiful slingshots and sell them. problem solved


----------



## mckee

im selling slingshots next month i forgot about that but i do that plan on making alot of income i may only sell on this forum


----------



## bj000

but dont you just want to buy slingshots anyways? people want to trade.. i like to trade...you just make stuff people want.. if you build it.. they will come.


----------



## marcus sr

but dont you just want to buy slingshots anyways? people want to trade.. i like to trade...you just make stuff people want.. if you build it.. they will come.

dont you hear the grasshopper at your feet?


----------



## bj000

i dont know what that means.


----------



## marcus sr

lol watch kung fu mate(specially master po)


----------



## bj000

lol youre right i should watch it. i haven't seen too many kung fu movies.. mostly just the newer ones.. they don't count as much.


----------



## marcus sr

id recomend ipman 1 2 3 if you havent seen them and fist of legend


----------



## bj000

ive seen the ip mans!


----------



## mckee

i do trade quite often only naturals though


----------



## bj000

naturals are cool. why only naturals?>


----------



## slingshot_sniper

You guys have it all wrong,I was not asking for it free I was just making a point to the OP in that little marks would not put me off owning it.

So dig dip like I'm doing and PM Bill with your orders also Bill will clarify that I have inquired to purchase and not beg for a free one....that is all


----------



## mckee

you just baffled my head


----------



## bj000

slingshot_sniper said:


> You guys have it all wrong,I was not asking for it free I was just making a point to the OP in that little marks would not put me off owning it.
> 
> So dig dip like I'm doing and PM Bill with your orders also Bill will clarify that I have inquired to purchase and not beg for a free one....that is all


word. what he said


----------



## Slingshots rule

mckee said:


> so i should get it if he decides to give it away that is....


 i bet im younger how old r u


----------



## Rocky

Erlkonig, I just got my own Seal Sniper- it's so exciting! And I thought "how silly of her, to hit her new slingshot"! I found the perfect way to protect your slingshot from stray ammo-

I put the knuckle of my index finger exactly where my first shot was about to strike my new slingshot. OUCH!

For me, it seems that all I needed to do was to use care and think of what I was doing the first couple of shots. After 2 dozen or so shots, it now seems easy and second nature.

Very powerful! Very accurate! I like it!


----------



## erlkonig

I have ordered another Seal sniper with wider fork gap and latex band , Try new one I did not have same problem or the "feel " on the old one , I suspect it may cause by that single TGB band set.

I did not have problem with double TGB band even on Fish hunter or a+ pH-2.

but I have badly fork hit with Gib's problwer recently, it aslo got single straight TGB band set .


----------



## pop shot

did you hit the top fork? seems hard to do


----------



## Rocky

No! The word "OUCH!" in my post was code for "I hit the knuckle under my index finger! And I thought Erlkonig was silly for hitting _*her*_ slingshot!


----------



## Rocky

With a little care and practice, I pretty much never hit my slingshot anymore. Using perfect round SS ammo helps- my disaster shot was using a pointy, angular, irregular rock.


----------

